# Wagner Flexio 890 HVLP System Unboxing and First Impressions



## philba

Uh, nothing to see here. "video has been removed by user"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

There are a lot of "predators" visiting this site- I find most of them promoting a product that they got for free. With that said and I just returned a Grayco Pro and Titan Flex. May I suggest from experience as a woodworker- stick with a "quality" HVLP and learn how to "rub out a finish". If you do decide to buy a Wagoner or others; get a money back satisfaction return.


----------



## ThomasLightle

@Desert_Woodworker - Not sure how to take your comment, lol. I wish I was getting this stuff for free.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you for the clarification. There has an is a trend to post with sponsored stuff on these sites. I won't name them here. Re: your Wagner- I do hope that this works for your and others. Regardless, I will stand by "purchase it from a store that has a 30 day satisfaction return policy". Thank you for your opinion and efforts to share a product that works for you.


----------

